# My Chicken Went Bald!



## ChickenLover322 (7 mo ago)

So I've had a little speckled Cochin bantam chicken for a little more than a year now, but recently she has lost all the feathers on her head! At first I thought it might just be molting, but this problem has continued well past a month; and as the picture shows below, I can't see any new feathers really growing in... Any tips or advice with helping her get her feathers back?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like another bird had a field day on her head. I'd also check her rear end for feathers missing. 

Then check for mites.


----------

